# How much do you spend a day on food?



## Jenna1960 (Oct 22, 2018)

Around 40 for me, feeding two people


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 22, 2018)

$40 a day for two persons sounds very high to me.  In 30 days (a month) that would be around $1,200 for two persons!


----------



## Jenna1960 (Oct 22, 2018)

Butterfly said:


> $40 a day for two persons sounds very high to me.  In 30 days (a month) that would be around $1,200 for two persons!


That’s right unfortunately


----------



## Marie5656 (Oct 22, 2018)

Most I have spent is $200 -$250 a month for the two of us and that more than covers it. I buy much in bulk .


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 22, 2018)

$1,200/mo   mg1: for two people...filet mignon, caviar, prepared by a private chef?

I spend about $6/day, $180/mo for one, and I eat very well.
Of course I'm excluding non-edibles and eating out from that figure.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 23, 2018)

That's about what I spend per week to feed one person.


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 23, 2018)

Aunt Bea said:


> That's about what I spend per week to feed one person.



Per week...or per month? $180 per WEEK??


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 23, 2018)

applecruncher said:


> Per week...or per month? $180 per WEEK??



Approx. $40.00/week.


----------



## Buckeye (Oct 23, 2018)

Do we include restaurant costs in the total, or just what we buy at the grocery?


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 23, 2018)

Aunt Bea said:


> Approx. $40.00/week.



Okay.



Hoot N Annie said:


> Do we include restaurant costs in the total, or just what we buy at the grocery?



My figure is only grocery shopping.


----------



## Keesha (Oct 23, 2018)

Marie5656 said:


> Most I have spent is $200 -$250 a month for the two of us and that more than covers it. I buy much in bulk .


That’s about what we spent also and we eat well. 
We don’t however eat out a lot since it’s far too expensive and we like cooking. 
My husband had even learned to cook over the years.


----------



## Victor (Oct 23, 2018)

About $12. or less. every day.


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 23, 2018)

One person.  I try to spend $3.00 per meal.  I never eat out and I cook for myself.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Oct 23, 2018)

Probably about $30 for the two of us. We don't eat out unless traveling to see my daughter, I cook from scratch, we have a meatless meal and a soup night. I'm big on casseroles. Steaks are a treat for birthdays or a holiday.


----------



## StarSong (Oct 23, 2018)

Probably $10 per day total for the two of us.  Mostly fresh or frozen produce because we don't eat meat or dairy.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Oct 23, 2018)

I don't go grocery shopping every day,usually once a week or so depending on what I need usually spend $10-$20


----------



## C'est Moi (Oct 23, 2018)

I really have no idea.   I think I spend $500 or so at the grocery store each month for the 2 of us, and we eat out about twice a week.   I do waste a lot of food, though.   I buy bananas every week on the off-chance we will eat one, only to watch them turn brown and throw them away.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 23, 2018)

I have no idea either. 

Most weeks, I pay-$40 to $50 something dollars per week, sometimes that includes, paper towels, napkins or maybe soap. Sometimes $100 if I want a few special things for company and or/detergent and cleaning supply at the same time. 

Some times, nothing for a week, if I have cooked and frozen wisely.

I never could figure out daily.


----------



## Leann (Oct 23, 2018)

I rarely eat out and I live in an area that has a lot of farms so during the growing season, I buy plenty of fresh organically-grown produce. I have a vacuum sealer so I can freeze some things like berries, corn, onions, etc. for the winter months. I like to cook and I prefer vegetables over meat (although I do eat chicken and shrimp occasionally) so my per meal costs are probably very reasonable. I bake my own bread and sweets. So I don't know. I never really calculated it on a daily basis. Maybe $10/day? It's just a guess.


----------



## Falcon (Oct 23, 2018)

I've  never kept track.  When I get hungry  I buy  and I  eat.  Do I have to budget?


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 24, 2018)

Jenna1960 said:


> That’s right unfortunately



Jenna, I'm not being picky or judgmental or anything like that, but I'm curious what makes your food costs so high?  I couldn't afford food costs like that.


----------



## fmdog44 (Oct 24, 2018)

My total monthly spending is close to what my SS check is every month. I seldom if ever cut in to my money except like this year I bought a new truck.


----------



## Gary O' (Oct 24, 2018)

Seems the OP has left the table

I have $100/wk budgeted, for the two of us.

That’s eating out included.

However, since my lady is on some sorta bird regimen, we don’t spend near that.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 24, 2018)

Not including eating out... I am thinking probably around £60pw... on food alone, and  lower still,  if I shop in Aldi.... and we eat very well.

$1200 dollars sounds incredibly high, but to be fair, of all the American expats i know who live here, they are all in agreement that our food is much less expensive than the USA ... perhaps the Op is eating out every night


----------



## dkay (Oct 24, 2018)

I live alone and sometimes I'll make a large initial investment on ingredients then make big pots of stew, soups, chili, casseroles etc. that I put into containers and freeze. Otherwise, I eat rather simple foods like tuna salad sandwiches, tomato stuffed with tuna salad, I do have a passion for Lucky Charms cereal.  I read the local grocery store ads and buy whatever is on sale especially in the meat section. I managed to get a good sized ham for 10.00 and out of it I had sandwiches, omelettes, ham and beans, made a casserole, made some ham salad, froze some to use later. I guess I probably learned how to shop etc after I divorced and I was trying to take care of my daughter and myself on a very limited budget. Sometimes we'll still have tuna casserole just to remember the "good old days". I don't go out to eat very often.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 24, 2018)

I agree dkay..I can stretch a buck quite  far when necessary, simply because like you , after my divorce I raised my daughter alone on just one income!! Fortunately I don't have to stretch many bucks these days and am fortunate enough to be able to afford most of what I want , but I'm still  a little frugal at times, I don't feel it necessary to splash out £££'s just for the sake of it...


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 24, 2018)

@ dkay

Yes, making casseroles, lasagna, soups and freezing in small containers is smart. and easier.  Makes cleanup a breeze.

About 10-15 yrs ago when I was working I ate a lot of Lean Cuisine, Healthy Choice, and Budget Gourmet frozen meals. Lunch and dinner. I got so tired of popping boxes into the microwave.  Don't care to ever get into that rut!


----------



## Trade (Oct 28, 2018)

I was actually wondering about this recently, so kept a record of what we spent at the grocery store during the month of September to find out. It came to $650 for the two of us.


----------



## Lethe200 (Oct 28, 2018)

If we're just talking groceries, then about $30/day.

If including dining out, it goes way up from there. I'm a foodie and going to restaurants is my hobby. We live in the San Francisco Bay Area Northern CA, so the opportunities for dining out are endless. 

Yes, it is costly. But this is what we enjoy doing in our active phase of retirement. We've been traveling around the area/West Coast for nine years and have had many phenomenal meals. Just got back from 4 days in the Napa Valley and dined out eight times, plus stopped in at three delis/bakeries.

We figure we still have a few years left where I'm still willing to drive long distances, LOL. But all good things come to an end, eventually.


----------



## Bearwoman (Oct 29, 2018)

I do my best to try to stretch my income obviously like most people have to do.I roughly spent about $100.00 every 2 weeks.


----------



## drifter (Oct 29, 2018)

On average, fourteen dollars per day; about four hundred bucks a month.


----------

